
Open source needs business revenue to survive - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/toolbox/open-source/open-source-business/news/index.cfm?newsid=19598
======
theBobMcCormick
No, it doesn't. Profitable open source businesses are a good thing (imho), but
open source projects will continue to happen and continue to grow (although
perhaps not as fast) even without them.

------
wendroid
I'm getting bored of ex-MySQL guys pontificating. Your one-hit-wonder days are
over and, tbh., it wasn't even that good a product.

